

Apple overtakes Lenovo in China sales - llambda
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/af5dbc86-c977-11e0-9eb8-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1VhcfNcZm

======
donnaware
How do you clone Steve Jobs? Joking aside, can his genius be replicated? Does
he have a protege? If not, I volunteer.

